

Why Kickstarter Won't Sell - mecredis
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/174/why-kickstarter-wont-sell-or-go-public

======
UNIXgod
I love the idealism. It's an essential, yet abstract one if your not an
artist, to view your labor as love. Nothing is more of an art form than to not
"sell out". Hopefully the suggestion which may be seen as hubris will keep
kickstarter running for the 1000 year company which the founder considers his
end game. Ironically it may be interesting to view the growth, or decay, of
the company over the next decade whereas it's business model is not to pivot
outside of the founders vision nor open up to other art forms outside of film,
music etc. Time will tell whether Chen may be the next Carnegie.

